# Just mousing around



## neuroanatomist (Nov 20, 2013)

For many years, Canon has been the Official Camera of the *National Football League*, and the camera used to take official pictures of the *President of the United States*. 

Yesterday, Nikon announced that they are now the Official Camera of.....Mickey Mouse. 

Go Nikon!


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 20, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> For many years, Canon has been the Official Camera of the *National Football League*, and the camera used to take official pictures of the *President of the United States*.
> 
> Yesterday, Nikon announced that they are now the Official Camera of.....Mickey Mouse.
> 
> Go Nikon!


That's pretty funny, though you have to give them credit for NASA :'(. Maybe Canon can be the official camera of MENSA someday...


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 21, 2013)

It's a colorful place, therefore, more DR is needed ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 21, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> For many years, Canon has been the Official Camera of the *National Football League*, and the camera used to take official pictures of the *President of the United States*.
> 
> Yesterday, Nikon announced that they are now the Official Camera of.....Mickey Mouse.
> 
> Go Nikon!


Isn't Mickey Mouse older & wiser than the president


----------



## duydaniel (Nov 21, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> It's a colorful place, therefore, more DR is needed ;D



mouses can see better in the dark than human, therefore they chose Nikon 8)


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 21, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> _ Maybe Canon can be the official camera of MENSA someday..._


Because the Canon system has higher IQ....


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 21, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> For many years, Canon has been the Official Camera of the *National Football League*, and the camera used to take official pictures of the *President of the United States*.
> 
> Yesterday, Nikon announced that they are now the Official Camera of.....Mickey Mouse.
> 
> Go Nikon!



Makes sense to me.... You often hear Nikon users talking about the Mickey Mouse configuration menus.... and the ergonomics are Goofy...

And here's Donald Duck to explain photography to you... Donald Duck Donald's Camera


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 22, 2013)

I thought we were bashing Nikon, but how did we go form Mickey Mouse to Donald Duck ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 22, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> I thought we were bashing Nikon, but how did we go form Mickey Mouse to Donald Duck ;D



I'm not the one who brought up Goofy...


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 22, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > I thought we were bashing Nikon, but how did we go form Mickey Mouse to Donald Duck ;D
> ...


Okay, since Goofy's name came up - have you heard this one (beware, somewhat dirty joke ahead):

In the courtroom, the judge looks at Mickey and says, "You can't divorce your wife Minnie for being stupid." Mickey replies, "I didn't say she was stupid, I said she was f***ing Goofy!"


----------

